# Phoenix goes Back to Back Best of Variety



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a nice big ring that is.  So happy to see you here, too! Congratulations. How old is you guy? He looks young and suave.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

He is 15 months and quite handsome ! This is the group ring that we were in


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Yay! Lovely boy! Congratulations!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks  BIG SMILE !


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. congrats on your first ribbons.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

sulamk said:


> Yay! Lovely boy! Congratulations!





sammy66 said:


> Very nice. congrats on your first ribbons.


And his first points toward his AKC Championship.....Thanks so much !!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations. Did you get pro photos done?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Congratulations. Did you get pro photos done?


Yes! TAP TAP TAP!
Geesh nothing comes slower than pro photos.. :afraid: 
She was in such a hurry I hope that they turned out,, Me i always look like I am squeezing a lemon in my teeth LOL... But hopefully Phoenix looks good.. i will share when they get here !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Phoenix is sooooooo beautiful!!! One of my most favorite apricot poodles ever! Such gorgeous color, beautiful muscle estruture! Cant wait to see more photos


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Lou said:


> Phoenix is sooooooo beautiful!!! One of my most favorite apricot poodles ever! Such gorgeous color, beautiful muscle estruture! Cant wait to see more photos
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is so sweet ! He got a bath today and thinks he looks pretty sharp


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow that took like 2 minutes!! I heard "your wish is my command" in my mind!! Hahahaha great pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I was sitting here processing these pictures when your email came in LOL ! Ya careful what you wish for .. I so love this dog I am so excited about him ! So happy that you like him too


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those are great pictures! He is a wonderful boy. How do you get the professional pictures in the shows anyway? They took pictures of my boy last weekend. I assume they email them. How long do they take to get?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

outwest said:


> Those are great pictures! He is a wonderful boy. How do you get the professional pictures in the shows anyway? They took pictures of my boy last weekend. I assume they email them. How long do they take to get?


Well if you got proshots you must have had a win ! Congratulations 
yes they get your information from the catalog and mail them to you with a bill..
I can take up to 8 weeks for some photographers


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

bigredpoodle said:


> Well if you got proshots you must have had a win ! Congratulations
> yes they get your information from the catalog and mail them to you with a bill..
> I can take up to 8 weeks for some photographers


LOL ...they mail them with a bill...
Why am I not surprised.  Yes, he did well his first show.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

outwest said:


> LOL ...they mail them with a bill...
> Why am I not surprised.  Yes, he did well his first show.


Great news This was Phoenix first show as well Great time for firsts ...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats so exciting his first points! Was that the weekend of PCA, BOV is nothing to scoff at!
I can't wait to get my girl out in the ring, shes going to turn heads! such a thrill when you win with your own dog!! ^_^


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait until he gets his majors then you will feel fantastic!!! All of that time you took to take great care of his coat. When he does win it will make you feel like your walking on air.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Keithsomething said:


> thats so exciting his first points! Was that the weekend of PCA, BOV is nothing to scoff at!
> I can't wait to get my girl out in the ring, shes going to turn heads! such a thrill when you win with your own dog!! ^_^


Good luck, Keith! It is a thrill when someone else is showing your dog, too. Some of us aren't cut out for it and the dog can feel it, but for those of you who are- way to go!!!! I can do UKC, but AKC is too intimidating for me. I played with the idea of showing him in that new class for owner handlers and I may still do that. Maybe in a few months I might get up the nerve. In the mean time, I tend hair and hide peering around a corner or against a tree. LOL

Congratulations again bigredpoodle! He really is a beautiful boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, best of luck Keith. Looking forward to seeing photos of your new little lady. And Outwest- I am so with you. Journey was to be shown at the Kitchener show, but the 2 people I hoped would be showing her will be at a show elsewhere, and I missed the deadline. I think it was a subconscious thing so I would not have to do it. I wish I was 20 years younger, had better nerves, a stronger back, a longer stride and more confidence. It was a thrill to be handling her, but not one I will miss.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Arreau, I am of an age where I can accept myself the way I am.  We have nothing to apologize for. It is still tremendous fun. I found someone I trust with him and he likes her a lot. I am sure there is someone who would be thrilled to show Journey for you anytime. You need to find them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, I have! Will Alexander will be taking over the reins and finishing her for me. We will hopefully be getting 'er done this summer. And yes...I am happy with my anxiety to have given her a good foundation and gotten some points and a few Best Puppy in breed wins. But now...I am so happy to not have that stress anymore.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I look forward to hearing all about her summer. Good luck! She looks terrific and ready!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

He will definatley be going out with a handler at that point ( Majors) NO way can I run like that , with my disabilities it is not pretty  And his breeder will dabble at the Bred By Dog class with him .. What an honor to be able to take out your baby , and win from that class...Taking out Art's daughter abby in May same thing , but Bred By this time . Training and for fun . Winning isnt the only reason to show , for me anyway ... It is the social aspect for me and for the babies as well .... I love the shows but the bod is just had it ....So I gimp around for the singles..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

outwest said:


> I look forward to hearing all about her summer. Good luck! She looks terrific and ready!


Getting past the nerves is hard When I first starting showing in the 90's I shook like a leaf.. But after a while ( And a few judges saying "You need to settle down " HE HE ) I forgot the others were outside the ring ...
I appreciate the kind words ... Good luck to you ..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> thats so exciting his first points! Was that the weekend of PCA, BOV is nothing to scoff at!
> I can't wait to get my girl out in the ring, shes going to turn heads! such a thrill when you win with your own dog!! ^_^


Great news Keith .Looking forward to hearing all the news..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bpk082 said:


> Wait until he gets his majors then you will feel fantastic!!! All of that time you took to take great care of his coat. When he does win it will make you feel like your walking on air.


Yes there is that ! the COAT CARE LOL ! It is an interesting part of showing poodles...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Phoenix should be through coat change now? Journey is JUST coming out at the other end of it. You are so blessed his coat has been shorter. We have been going through the coat change nightmare for about seven months now. GRRRRRR...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Phoenix should be through coat change now? Journey is JUST coming out at the other end of it. You are so blessed his coat has been shorter. We have been going through the coat change nightmare for about seven months now. GRRRRRR...


He was taken down in September with a 3/4 comb to avoid coat change, so not worth it .. Now he has an amazing coat... I will do the same with Abby Taking her to Tulsa this month , then i will take her down as well.. As time goes on and you are involved a bit more with the show coat you will realize that this is the BEST way to get a great coat.. Works every time !
How many points does Journey have now ?


----------

